# The sausage is the third best food in the world, because....



## Lucky13 (Apr 24, 2017)

Collage of different meat sausages, close-up


----------



## herman1rg (Apr 24, 2017)

Sausages, jolly good


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 24, 2017)

You could market A Sausage Tour of Europe that would do very well, I bet


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2017)

Indeed...


----------



## pbehn (Apr 24, 2017)

I spent years searching for the worst wurst in Germany, sadly they were all great

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2017)

pbehn said:


> I spent years searching for the worst wurst in Germany, sadly they were all great



My favorites in Germany...

Stuttgarter Rote 

Nürnberger Bratwürste 

Thuringer Bratwurst

All served with a great German Extra Sharp Mustard.

You also can't forget a good German Curry Wurst sliced up with curry ketchup. 

Oh and then you have the great Bavarian Weißwurst. Served with a sweet honey mustard.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Apr 24, 2017)

Yup, that they are and NOW your in my territory. Grandpa was the homemade sausage King of South Chicago. Thr basement was his domain and he turned it into a sausage-making factory. He had all the tools and his personal butcher. He'd spend a fortune (Grandma came near to killing him several times) on meats, non-meats, and spices and generally he gave most of it away to friends and neighbors.
He'd spend hours cleaning and scraping intestines for casings, grinding meats, mixing ingredients, etc.
If there was a German/Polish sausage Grandpa had a recipe:
Kielbasa wiejska; Bockwurst; several types of Bratwurst; Jagdwurst; Knackwurst; Leberwurst; Mettwurst; and Prasky to name a few.
Now there were a few things the Grandpa made that were not fit for human consumption:
Kaszanka or Grutzwurst or Kiszka - sausage varieties whose main ingredients were blood (pig or duck); pig offal; with buckwheat soaking up the blood
Brawn or Souse of Presswurst - varieties of Head Cheese (its NOT cheese, it's a meat jelly with unmentionable things in it
Grandpa also pickled his own Pig Feet and made pickles as well
And Horseradish...I once asked Grandpa if I could please smell the horsies. He gave me a big bowl full and told me to take a big sniff. Thought I was gonna die. Grandama killed him on that one too

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 26, 2017)

Actually a sausage tour of Europe would probably get a lot of followers -- I'd just avoid Italy, they've been having a lot of BSE cases...

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 26, 2017)

Zipper730 said:


> Actually a sausage tour of Europe would probably get a lot of followers -- I'd just avoid Italy, they've been having a lot of BSE cases...


Any evidence for BSE in Italy?


Berlusconi is not acceptable as evidence but it would explain a lot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2017)

I do a sausage tour through Germany every year it seems like...

Well all kinds of German food tour through Gernany that is.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 26, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Any evidence for BSE in Italy?


There is a decline actually, but it's not a good idea to eat meat that turns you into a vegetable (and then a corpse)


> Berlusconi is not acceptable as evidence but it would explain a lot.


No, vCJD doesn't look like that -- it causes anxiety and depression followed by progressive motor-control failure, dementia, and eventually paralysis, mutism, coma, and death. Average progression from start of symptoms to death is around 14 months. Atypical BSE just looks like regular CJD which starts with dementia; then the rest



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I do a sausage tour through Germany every year it seems like...
> 
> Well all kinds of German food tour through Gernany that is.


Sounds like a good idea


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2017)

There has not been a significant problem with BSE in Europe in decades.


----------



## pbehn (Apr 27, 2017)

Zipper730 said:


> There is a decline actually, but it's not a good idea to eat meat that turns you into a vegetable (and then a corpse)


Seriously, where do you get this from?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Apr 27, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> There has not been a significant problem with BSE in Europe in decades.


BSE affects cattle, it can be transmitted to humans where the effects are known as CJD, however CJD can also occur in humans anyway. In a population of 60 million one or two per year is normal but frequently this means three or four one year and no more for a few years. I cannot find anything concerning Italy in the last 20 years. In any case "Italy" does not exist as far as meat is concerned it is just one part of the EU market.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2017)

Agreed, as I was saying there is no significance to any BSE in Europe.


----------



## pbehn (Apr 27, 2017)

According to the attached table, BSE in Italy has fallen from a high of zero in 2010 to a present day zero.
10-16 Number of reported cases worldwide (excluding the United Kingdom) (copy 1): OIE - World Organisation for Animal Health

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2017)

I think there would be quite the market for a sausage, cheese and beer/wine tour of Europe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 28, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Seriously, where do you get this from?


It was kind of a dark joke. The disease cripples it's victims before killing them. So the joke is that you can become a vegetable from eating a sausage.


> BSE affects cattle, it can be transmitted to humans where the effects are known as CJD


Well, technically it's called nvCJD or vCJD, but that's correct. The symptoms are slightly different, though the basic result is the same; there is a Atypical BSE that results in a profile that looks exactly like CJD in symptom profile (and some cases that look like Heidenhain variant, which is a sporadic variant that progresses faster, includes more visual problems that look like an acid trip, and include blindness).


> CJD can also occur in humans anyway.


Correct, 84-85% of cases are spontaneously occurring, 14% are genetic (a glitch in Chromosome 20), and 1% are caused by iatrogenic cases (surgical mishap).


> I cannot find anything concerning Italy in the last 20 years.


I heard of a few cases of atypical BSE in cattle some time ago...


----------



## pbehn (Apr 28, 2017)

Zipper730 said:


> It was kind of a dark joke. The disease cripples it's victims before killing them. So the joke is that you can become a vegetable from eating a sausage.
> 
> I heard of a few cases of atypical BSE in cattle some time ago...



Zipper I am a British national, the BSE epidemic killed people, it also resulted in farmers being bankrupted and taking their own lives, I well remember driving around Yorkshire when the problem was at its height and seeing no cows and few sheep. I cannot find any reference to BSE in Italy either typical or non typical on the net, show a reference or show in some way you were in Italy to hear of these cases, to my mind it is complete crap (BS would be inappropriate given the subject)


----------



## David Jones (May 2, 2017)

Of course it's at least the third best food in the world. As my college German teacher often said, "Alle kommt am Ende aber die Wurst, und sie hat zwei!"


----------



## parsifal (May 2, 2017)

Once a month on a sunday, i would go to my stepfathers house to eat just about every salami and german sausage known on the planet I think. Couldn't name all the different kinds, but was very nice, especially with coffee with brandy in it. My stepdad is an ex-berliner, so maybe that will give a clue as to his culinary preferences.

Sauerkraut was another favourite, but I don't think the German is as good as the Russian to be honest. Russian is stronger more bite to it.


----------



## herman1rg (Jun 21, 2017)

To prick or not to prick, that is the question

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## at6 (Jul 7, 2017)

Sausage is the top choice in San Francisco.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jan 22, 2018)

Yummmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 22, 2018)

OK, OK, now for an obvious question:

If Sausage is third best, what is first and second????
Bacon has to be there somewhere!

- Ivan.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 22, 2018)

1. Bacon
2. Cheese
3. Sausage


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 9, 2018)

If I didn't like cheese so much I'd probably be back to 65 kg...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2018)

I can feel my arteries hardening looking at that. Why cant lettuce do that and sausages be healthy???????


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2020)

I thought that porn wasnt allowed ?


----------



## WARSPITER (Mar 14, 2020)

Sausage is a worthy third best because it can be used to complement bacon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Mar 15, 2020)

Cheesy Bacon Sausages?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

